# Fiberglass Propane tanks



## tinker (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I saw a fiberglass container a few years ago. I can find them on line and they are pricey. Has anyone used them and how do they like them. I understand the Feds okayed them for 10 years of service from date of manufacture. 

I like the weight and that the container wont rust.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Never heard of those. If you find it please post a link. I know they make fiber wrapped tanks for paintball and SCUBA rigs. It's an aluminum tank with fiberglass type material wrapped around it. Much lighter than a steel tank. They usually are 3500-4500 psi tanks and steel tanks the same rating aren't light. Propane is low pressure so it would work with the right valve.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A local mom-and-pop store has some on clearance, and even at 50% off they are INSANELY priced!

I don't see the benefit, composite tanks have like a 10 year life, and then that's it.... I think they are junk and can't be recertified, which really sucks. 

I have old steel propane tanks, one is a large upright 100lb (22gal) that was made in 1953!!!! Is is in good shape, so I had no problem getting new numbers on it. A bunch of my 20lb bottles have 70's era numbers on them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, the local store I was talking about has two sizes: a standard 20lb "grill" size with an OPD valve, and a larger one with a "forklift" valve on it. I think they were marked as $175 and $300 each, with 50% off that price on clearance. OUCH! 

All of my steel 20lb'ers and 30lb'ers were free.... I only paid for my 100lb'ers


----------



## tinker (Jun 19, 2013)

You can check out this link: http://www.ragascousa.com/specs.html

These are clearview cylinders. They are the original product invented in Northern Europe. Amazon lists a #20 tank at $82.50. Website boasts that they weight half as much as steel tanks.

The fiberglass tanks have to get re certified every ten years. If your BOV is a sailboat then fiberglass tanks are a plus. You can transport more because they weigh less.

I like that they they don't go boom like steel tanks in a fire. If you live near salt water the tanks don't rust. Put a steel tank on a plastic or vinyl surface and wait for rain. Steel tanks make some nice orange-red rings.

Just would like to hear if anyone has used them. At that price point I want to hear from others before I even walk into a store or order on line. If you plan on taking a propane tank with you in BO situation. You gotta respect the weight of a fiberglass tank.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow. That's pricey. Steel 100# tanks at lowes are $129 and that's pricey to me but I get them wholesale. In 14 years in the industry I've never seen a composite propane tank. Seems like a waste to pay all that for a throw away. I guess there's a sucker born every day. No offense to the OP but don't waste your money just to shave a few pounds.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are recertifiable? You know you can get aluminum tanks that won't rust. The issue you will run into is most places won't be certified to inspect these things. You'll pay out the nose for a requal and you'll have to find a big name company to do it. Airgas or NexAir. Most mom and pop shops won't touch them. At least around here they won't. I'd do some checking in your area.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tinker said:


> I like that they they don't go boom like steel tanks in a fire.


Steel won't either if they have the proper valve with a pressure release on it.



tinker said:


> If you live near salt water the tanks don't rust.


I keep them on a wooden shelf in an outbuilding, or on the gravel floor but still inside and out of the rain.



tinker said:


> Put a steel tank on a plastic or vinyl surface and wait for rain. Steel tanks make some nice orange-red rings.


No problemo - I keep them on a wooden shelf in an outbuilding, or on the gravel floor but still inside and out of the rain. The one for the BBQ grill sits on a wood deck, also out of the rain.



tinker said:


> If you plan on taking a propane tank with you in BO situation. You gotta respect the weight of a fiberglass tank.


My BO location already has propane tanks there :2thumb:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

tinker said:


> You can check out this link: http://www.ragascousa.com/specs.html
> 
> These are clearview cylinders. They are the original product invented in Northern Europe. Amazon lists a #20 tank at $82.50. Website boasts that they weight half as much as steel tanks.
> 
> ...


I'm not personally going to buy one but I have to say those are pretty cool actually. Seeing the gas is a pretty sweet bonus, even if it's not necessary. I generally avoid buying anything plastic for a variety of reasons but in some circumstances I could see those being useful.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes they are very cool. If they catch on they'll be great. I just don't trust them until I see them last 50 years with no problems. Especially in an industrial setting where folks drop them and run over them with lifts and stuff. That happens a lot. As long as they are recertifiable and you have a licensed shop close that can do the requal and you don't mind dropping the cash then by all means go ahead. I hope they catch on so I can get steel tanks cheaper lol.


----------



## tinker (Jun 19, 2013)

Supposedly they were very well received in Northern Europe. They now have 60% of the market. Steel prices may drop initially to fend off the competition. Yes, here in NY steel tanks are not free. Eventually steel would be more expensive as the demand starts to drop and companies make less. 

Propane tanks will explode if they are in a fire. Please see Propane 101 website. It is uncommon but more likely to happen when stored in large groups or if in a fire. http://www.propane101.com/propanecylinderexplosions.htm 

You can also check out a nice you tube clip called BLEVE (Boiling Liquid Expanding Vapor Explosion) Demonstration.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

In a large fire any tank will explode. Apparently these composite tanks melt off the outer layers and the inner layer is somewhat porous allowing the propane to "burn off at a controlled rate." The safety devices on steel and aluminum tanks are supposed to control the pressure build up in the bottle and control the rate of release as well. They'll all blow up in a large fire. If anyone says they won't then they haven't watched the training videos I have. 

I'm really hoping someone brings one of these in to the plant one day. I'd love to see one up close. The price will deter most people unless they are wanting it for a specific application that this design suits. I won't buy one just because I have tons of steel and aluminum tanks that I can get for free at work. 

On a side note, there are some really cool BLEVE vids on YouTube. There's a video of a Linde plant in Texas during an acetylene explosion. Acetylene cylinders are popping off like popcorn. I had a video of a propane truck going off that was insane. You saw the fog roll up around the truck from the leak. Then BOOM.


----------



## tinker (Jun 19, 2013)

Eight,

Yeah. Those vids are scary cool.


----------

